# HR34 and HR24-100 Network Issue



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

here is my problem. I got a HR34 installed yesterday. I have the ethernet cable plugged into the back of the HR34 ran directly to router. The receiver sees the internet just fine but will not start network services.. the MRV on the HR24 works just fine Etc... Now Pandora will not work on the HR24 you click next it just flashes and then shows the same screen when you try to open the program. On Demand works just fine on both receivers. Any of you have similar results using a system like this? it's all SWM.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I wouldn't worry too much about Network Services not working. As for Pandora there are few posts from others saying they're having the same problem, including me, so it must be something on their end.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I know before I got the HR34 Pandora worked on the HR24 hardwired to my router.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

What he meant was that a lot of people were having issues with Pandora recently, and DirecTV must have had a problem on their end with it. Maybe that was when you tried to use it? I believe it has now been fixed so you should try again and see if it is working now.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=207225


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

thank You. I will check it when I get home.. also one more question When using DLNA with the HR34 I have my home theater hooked up with the coax digital output with Dolby Digital turned on.. I get sound on channels just fine but no digital output using DLNA but fine using HDMI.. any ideas?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

what do you mean "no output using DLNA"? are you referring to RVU, MediaShare, DirecTV2PC?


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

The good news Pandora works. I am sorry the dlna i was referring to mediashare playing music stored on my computer. Direcpc I have not figured out how to get a serial number to install on my pc.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I got the direct2pc working. also what exactly is the purpose of network services on the directv receivers?.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I see no audio output from steaming music from my pc to the hr34 is just a software bug. it will not output audio using the digital coaxial output but it will output over hdmi. so I assume that will get fixed in the next software update.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Conway said:


> I got the direct2pc working. also what exactly is the purpose of network services on the directv receivers?.


I've heard that network services are kind of like your appendix. It's there, but it doesn't really do anything.

Some have reported trouble with TVapps until they got network services working, but I have not experienced that.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks.. I was wondering. Good thing I do not use the tV apps.


----------

